# How to repair a pc with no beep codes and no display



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

I have p4 gigabyte ga 81915me pc, 512mb ddr 400. my pc has no beep codes and no display.. when i remove the RAM then turn it on it will give me 1 long beep.. I changed the power supply, the RAM I remove the Hard disk, Changed the video card and changed the monitor. But still nothing happens, can anyone help me...:1angel:


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

Disconnect everything.

Then put the RAM back in (and the psu) and test it. If it fails then it is likely and issue with the RAM.

But, regardless of whether it fails or not, take out the ram, and put in a HDD and test it with just a hdd etc...that way you an tst all of your components


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Take it out of the case, put it on a piece of cardboard or non-conductive surface and connect only the following:

ATX connector
Molex plug to motherboard
CPU/Heatsink fan to motherboard
1 stick of ram (check for proper socket with manual)
Video card and monitor
keyboard/mouse
Off/On switch
Speaker wire

Connect nothing else and try it and post results back.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post what the 2 psu were
brand
wattage


----------



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

The PSU is Trendsonic 600 W


----------



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

I take out the MOBO from the case and still nothing happens..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need to try another power supply in that rig. Do you know someone who has one you can try? If not, do you have a Bestbuy or Staples nearby that you can purchase one from. If that is not the problem, then take it back for a small restocking fee.


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Changed video card + monitor and still no display = motherboard or psu.

So first thing to try is what Tumbleweed36 said, and get another psu.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't waste your money on rubbish,with psu's you get what you pay for


----------



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

can any give me a link in gigabyte bios recovery or gigabyte ga 81915 me-gl


----------



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

i read some other forums, it said that the bios is corrupted, and i have to flash the bios. can anyone teach me how to flash the bios of this mobo.. Gigabyte GA81915 ME-GL..


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

mykillmax said:


> i read some other forums, it said that the bios is corrupted, and i have to flash the bios. can anyone teach me how to flash the bios of this mobo.. Gigabyte GA81915 ME-GL..


My friend, the chances of that being the problem here are slim to none.

And what's worse, if you are not successful, you will have a paperweight on your hands when you're done.

Find a psu to try in there before you work on the bios.


----------



## mykillmax (Apr 4, 2008)

right now im using new psu its 500w, and still nothing happens


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post what brand it is along with
cpu
video card details
500w could be anything from a expensive doorstop to a $200 high quality supply


----------

